# We would go down the pub....what would americans do?



## BMR (May 29, 2007)

Been meaning to ask this on some forum or the other for ages. Is there an equivlent of 'popping down the local of an evening' in the USA?


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2007)

of course


----------



## The Groke (May 29, 2007)

bleh


----------



## Maggot (May 29, 2007)

As Marty21 says, they go to the bar.


----------



## BMR (May 29, 2007)

Do they actually have street-corner locals, in the way we do?


----------



## christonabike (May 30, 2007)

Depends where you are I guess

We drank in local bars in California, they had locals in 'em, all watching Monday Night Football - with raffle prizes


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2007)

BMR said:
			
		

> Been meaning to ask this on some forum or the other for ages. Is there an equivlent of 'popping down the local of an evening' in the USA?



Yes, going to the bar or pub.

People get together, drink and talk. You can get food if you'd like. There might be a tv set in the corner, with the game on. If you go enough, you'll be recognized by the staff as a regular. 

Is an english pub somehow different from that?


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> Yes, going to the bar or pub.
> 
> People get together, drink and talk. You can get food if you'd like. There might be a tv set in the corner, with the game on. If you go enough, you'll be recognized by the staff as a regular.
> 
> Is an english pub somehow different from that?


nope.

but the beer is better


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 30, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> but the beer is better



The pub I go to serves belgian beer, which I prefer to english or canadian.


----------



## Crispy (May 30, 2007)

everyone's a winner then 

pub is a universal condition. It might have differnt food, music and drink, but a room for drinking, eating and talking exists everywhere. good thing too.


----------



## Geri (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think that is true. It's very difficult to find a proper pub in Spain or France, there tends to be more emphasis on the eating, which is very different to here.


----------



## jonH (Jun 3, 2007)

gambling is what's missing from English pubs, I've no idea about the states.


----------



## DMark (Jun 4, 2007)

*We would go down the pub....what would americans do?*

Break into your apartment while you are gone?


----------



## D (Jun 6, 2007)

BMR said:
			
		

> Do they actually have street-corner locals, in the way we do?



Kinda - it depends on the neighborhood.

But they tend to be more of the lounge/bar variety, not the pub variety.

People have neighborhood watering holes, though, for sure.  okay, that just sounds wrong


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 8, 2007)

Unless you live near to a city centre (and in some cases, even if you do) it's not that easy to just pop down to a bar, as they are usually much more spread out. When I lived on the west side of Houston, my nearest bar was about a 20 minute walk, and the next nearest another 20 mins after that. If I drove to them, well fine, but it sure cuts down how much you can drink, which kinda ruins it.


----------



## mcdevvo (Jun 17, 2007)

We've got pubs in America but they aren't usually on corners.  The beer isn't as good but the food is better.  I've yet to find any good hot wings or ribs in london.


----------



## eoin_k (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you tried the Canadian rib house on the corner of Poland Street and D'Arblay St in Soho.


----------

